# Baby boys and peeing on you during diaper change...



## Munki'sMom (Aug 25, 2004)

All my friends with baby boys (their boys are circ'd too) say they get sprayed with pee at almost every diaper change. I just had my first lil boy, not circ'd, and so far he has not sprayed us ONE time!!!!!

Got me to wondering if being circ'd makes them more sensitive to air, wipes etc... that would make this happen more??? Since my baby is not circ'd is he just not as likely to pee on us during a change or have we just be lucky so far? LOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dabble (Jun 14, 2007)

From my personal experience, it has more to do with the individual child than their circ status. Both my boys are intact; DS#1 was a sprayer, DS#2 is not. A friend with a circ'd boy says he has never sprayed, and another friend with a circ'd son says she can barely get the diaper on fast enough.

It might also have something to do with the parent's diapering habits - if you take the diaper off and leave it off for a long period of time, you're bound to get peed on eventually. Or if you don't recognize that tell-tale dry diaper to mean that baby is about to pee... well, everything is about to be soaked!


----------



## Lexi_029 (May 22, 2006)

My non-circ'd son has peed on my husband numerous times.


----------



## Night_Nurse (Nov 23, 2007)

My son is intact and never sprayed during a diaper change. My circed nephew used to spray all the time.
There was a thread similar to this a while back and some people did say their intact sons did spray some though, so I think it just depends on the boy.


----------



## happilyloved (May 29, 2004)

My not quite 3 week old intact son has gotten me several times already. I am so used to girl diapers, I don't have the quick cover up quite down yet.


----------



## Fay (Sep 21, 2005)

Both of my sons are intact...DS1 was a sprayer (it helps to keep a washcloth nearby, drape over his penis as soon as it's exposed), DS2 is not a sprayer.


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

My intact son has definitely peed on us quite a few times.


----------



## BugMacGee (Aug 18, 2006)

I take care of entirely intact preemies. Parents get peed on daily. Nothing whatsoever to do with circ status.


----------



## calebsmommy25 (Aug 23, 2008)

Our son who is intact has def peed on me numerous times, as well as, quite a few family members. Not so much anymore now that he is a little bit older. It was more frequent when he was a newborn.


----------



## Cersha (Jun 22, 2006)

I used to have this theory. Nathan is intact, and I've NEVER been peed on. But, apparently, my theory has been dubunked.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

Neither of my intact boys have sprayed.


----------



## Getz (May 22, 2005)

My son is whole and I was sprayed a lot! I started laying a cloth wipe over him during changes. He also pooed on the changing table a lot. Which wasn't bad because it saved a diaper. (I just used dish cloths as changing pads and washed them with the diaper laundry). My daughter has never peed or pooed during a diaper change.


----------



## Claire and Boys (Mar 27, 2007)

My oldest has never sprayed me. My youngest though sprayed HIMSELF right in the face when he was 2 weeks old


----------



## 3pink1blue (Jun 23, 2008)

my ds has only peed on me once. i can't tell you how many times he's pooped on me though!

my nephews are both cut and one was a sprayer, the other is not.


----------



## momongeon (Oct 1, 2008)

DS 1 dry with diaper changes except when dh would walk away to throw the diaper away before putting a new one on. DS2 Sprayer almost every time regardless of the amount of time exposed. I am a maternity nurse and I work in the Newborn Nursery a lot. Some babies pee some don't. I just have to try to be as quick as I can. I brought that with me when changing my boys but DS 2 still peed every where all the time. It was the only thing about him that I could count on!!!


----------



## Yulia_R (Jan 7, 2006)

I don't think ANY of my kids (I have a boy and a girl) ever peed on me during diaper changes. I did EC, however.


----------



## Ophelia (Feb 16, 2005)

I also don't think it has anything to do with intact status. As a believer and practicer of Elimination Communication, we believe that babies pee after a diaper is removed because they don't want to soil themselves and would rather pee outside the diaper. Of course, newborns are going to be peeing very frequently anyways







so I also believe that some of them may be just coincidences in timing


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

My boys are both intact and I was only peed on once. With my youngest, his very first diaper change.


----------



## njbeachgirl (Oct 8, 2006)

DS is intact and only peed during a change once, when he was 2 days old.


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

I think it's the kid, ds is intact and sprayed himself, us, walls, floors, ect, during just about every change for quite a while. I however know many boys intact and cut that never spray.


----------



## asunlitrose (Apr 19, 2008)

This has come up on this board before, and I think the general consensus was that circing had nothing to do with it, and it just depended on the baby.


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

With kid #1, intact, I used to think not getting sprayed had to do with him not being circ'ed.

Kid #2 came along, also intact, and very quickly dismissed my theory.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

My intact son never sprayed us. Not even once!


----------



## Nicole B (Apr 6, 2006)

Could be the way they are made too








My lil boy is whole and almost 7m old and has never peed on me and I routinely leave the diaper off for a bit after diaper changes for open air time.
He has peed with the diaper off on a few occasions but his penis lays down over the testicals so the pee goes straight down to the changing table and leaves the walls (and my face) dry








Now when he's, um, extra happy I put the diaper back on pretty quickly







:


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

This subject comes up all the time, and it seems to be plain old luck. Intact DS was great at imitating a fountain.


----------



## CherylDec&Jul (Dec 19, 2006)

When intact ds was a newborn - I had a little stack of clothes ready to cover the fountain as soon as the diaper came off.


----------



## Gabe'sMummy (Dec 4, 2008)

DS is intact and sprayed me a couple of times (but not very often) when he was newborn but now he is nearly 8 months he hasn't done it for months.

My friends boy is also intact, he is 13 months and she says he still does it all the time so don't think its anything to do with whether circd or intact.


----------



## helen_emily (Jun 13, 2006)

Nah, the two non-circed little boys I mind pee'd at almost every diaper change in their infancies... and the only circed little fellow I've met also pee'd on me.








You've just lucked out with your LO I think!


----------



## KBecks (Jan 3, 2007)

I have circed and intact and I've gotten wet with both. IME there is no difference.


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

My ds is intact, and he used to pee at diaper changes, back when he wore them. But he was in sposies his first six months -- that may have been why.


----------



## latinalonestar (Jan 26, 2008)

My son is intact and he peed on us frequently for the first 1-2 weeks.


----------



## chs89 (Aug 28, 2008)

My son is intact and he's only gotten me a handful of times, but DH - I don't know how many times he's been sprayed...DH thinks it's a case of "look what mine can do"







since it only happens to him, and not me, or either of the g-mas.


----------



## KMK_Mama (Jan 29, 2006)

My DS is intact and has peed a few times during diaper changes, but it always went over to one side and NEVER sprayed UP. The diaper underneath him always caught it.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

I don't remember Evan ever peeing on me, but if he did, it would just run to the side. Now AJ did this all the time and he's circed. It was a mess.


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KMK_Mama* 
My DS is intact and has peed a few times during diaper changes, but it always went over to one side and NEVER sprayed UP. The diaper underneath him always caught it.

See, now that I have two intact DS I can definitely see this as the issue.

The people I know with circ'd DS seem to always get sprayed like in the face, to me it's no big deal if they pee and it goes downward...you know?

But, I've seen some of the people I know whose boys are circ'd and some actually look like belly buttons and are turned upwards.







So, I can totally see how if they sprayed it would be aiming at the parents.


----------

